# Mini Donkey Halter Needed



## Equestrian heart (Jan 17, 2020)

I had bought a mini donkey halter from a specialized miniature donkey website but does not seem website operating anymore. Anyone know where I can find mini donkey halters? Need 15 inch for my precious angel girl.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 17, 2020)

Chimacum Tack sells donkey halters. They are made especially for the donkeys! They also sell Donkey driving harness 

https://chimacumtack.com/product/nylon-halter-vse/


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 18, 2020)

Yet another reason I love this site. I learn so much. It never occured to me that mini donkeys needed specialized halters.I know sheep, and goats do, but that's obvious. Thank-you Mindy!


----------



## diamond c (Jan 19, 2020)

I just get mine at the local tractor supply,


----------



## Equestrian heart (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you all from central Florida. You are awesome Mindy as I already visited the site and am very happy to know about it. I go to Tractor Supply often but have not found one there.


----------



## Donkey Whisperer Farm ® (Mar 4, 2020)

Donkey Whisperer Farm sells donkey halter/lead lines. World-wide shipping.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Mar 5, 2020)

Just curious...Why do donkeys need special halters?


----------



## Donkey Whisperer Farm ® (Mar 6, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Just curious...Why do donkeys need special halters?


Donkeys do not have a horse head. Flat halters are made to fit a horse or a pony. The Donkey Whisperer Farm ® soft yacht rope halter is made to fit the donkey. Most photos we see with a donkey wearing a flat halter is a really bad fit. Donkeys naturally push into pressure. The Donkey Whisperer Farm ® helps the donkey learn to feel the pressure points and release to pressure. Donkey 101 & 102 Video On Demand Train the Owner to Train the Donkey. I hope this helps.


----------

